# Whizzer Clutch Pulley Size Difference?



## Henryford2 (Mar 28, 2020)

I have 2 clutch pulleys, one with a small outside diameter of 3 1/2" and the other has a small outside diameter of 4", they both have a large 5" outside diameter. Which is correct for a vintage Whizzer? Thanks


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 28, 2020)

the 3 1/2 one is correct for 24/26 bikes the 4" is for 20in sportsman


----------



## Henryford2 (Mar 28, 2020)

awesome, thanks!


----------

